# submount and udev/hotplug

## hepta_sean

Does anyone know, if I can submount get to work with a hotplugged USB memory stick.

One problem is (I suppose) that the device file isn't there, when the stick is not plugged in. Another one (or maybe the same, don't know) is that I get

```
sean@lois sean $ ls /mnt/stick/

ls: /mnt/stick/: No medium found
```

whenever I try to acces the submounted stick and dmesg says:

```
subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256
```

Any ideas?

----------

## justin sane

It works for me.  I have a udev rule to make my USB compactflash reader show up as /dev/usbcard (and /dev/usbcard1 for the first partition) and I have the following line in my /etc/fstab..

/dev/usbcard1 /mnt/usbcard subfs fs=auto 0 0

Everything seems to work fine, even though /dev/usbcard1 doesn't exist when I boot, as soon as I plug a compactflash card into the reader it creates /dev/usbcard and /dev/usbcard1 and mounts /mnt/usbcard automagically.

----------

## manuels

hepta_sean: I have the same problem. have you found a solution?

----------

